# Applying wax with Rupes?



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've got a Bigfoot Mk2 LHR15. I've never applied wax with it before. I know it's a daft question but I take it I use the white pad to apply wax?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you also put the wax onto the pad with an applicator/hand as most pads would not fit in the pot?

I'm also keen to try to apply a wax by machine 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I waxed the car on sunday, applied by hand and removed with the da using a Lake Country Microfibre Finishing Pad. Didn't make any difference to the finish when compared to removing by hand. Was much less satisfying using the da than removing by hand.


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

I pretty much always apply by da and remove by hand.

I use either a black / red cg hex logic finishing pad - 4" fits in the DSW and Fusso99 pots.

Using a machine gets a more even coat than i can achieve by hand.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

What speed do you apply the wax? I'm guessing it's only 1 or 2 as it's purely a method of application and you're not working it.


----------

